# 1986 Autotrail Mercedes 207d owner needing little help/info!



## Mike7 (Jun 12, 2011)

Hello,
I have recently purchased an Autotrail Sioux 1986 on a Mercedes 207d. 
Van needs a bit of work but is pretty solid.
I have a few issues that need addressed and hope some help may be offered from the forum:
The fuel gauge does not work. How is the sender unit at the tank accessed or could it be the gauge itself?The needle points to the very bottom of the dial ie. does not move at all.
The previous owner reset the mileometer and says to fill at 300 miles. What is the fuel capacity/mpg?
Where would I get a luggage rack, or info on how to fit one? 
Can I fit a towbar, and again, where to source?

appreciate any help, Mike


----------

